# Amano the master (post changed)



## Mark Evans (20 Nov 2009)

I've changed the post to add the direct link.

http://www.adana.co.kr/sub51.asp

this is a painful site to browse but worth it.










now thats what i call a nano!


----------



## chilled84 (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*

O what its like to have the cash


----------



## samc (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*

man he packs the plants in!


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*

btw, these aren't my images. there from another site. it took me frickin ages to view them. so for our benefit there smaller.


----------



## chilled84 (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*

He dont have to worrie about how many plants, He can stuff because he can and does not have to worry about the wallet.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> He dont have to worrie about how many plants, He can stuff because he can and does not have to worry about the wallet.



thing is, maybe us as 'non pro' scapers maybe produce a handful of scapes every 2 years. so the initial outlay of buying good quality plants in bulk is well worth it in the long run. most of my current set ups all contain heavy planting and i feel this is more productive than buying a few and trying to grow them on to later fill the tank.


----------



## chilled84 (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*

Mate i agree with you there, If the cash is there plant heavy from the onset, Gets the scape moveing fast instead of growing. But thumbs up too the guys who grow on to save ay?


----------



## aquaticmaniac (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*

It's not just about money. It's about raw talent, and that's something Amano has a ton of. He's an artist with years of practice and insight behind him. Aquascapes like those are second nature at this point.

I'm sure it's nice to have a ton of plants at your fingertips, though   

One of the first things that caught my eye was that pile of wood in the background!


----------



## John Starkey (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> man he packs the plants in!



In my opinion packing in the plants is one of the secrets to no algae issues,

regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*

Thanks for re-sizing and sharing the originals images for our viewing pleasure, Mark.    



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> btw, these aren't my images. there from another site. it took me frickin ages to view them. so for our benefit there smaller.


Might be an idea to name the source of the photos out of courtesy.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Might be an idea to name the source of the photos out of courtesy.
> Thanks for re-sizing and sharing the originals images for our viewing pleasure, Mark.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm waiting for a reply actually. the original text is in Japanese i believe and was hard to understand  i've sourced a mail address and hope for a response. it did cross my mind, but for the benefit of the hobby I felt these need to be viewed.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*

Nice one.  How about a link?


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Amano the master*

if think it's easier to post the link. 

if your not on broadband, be prepared to sit for a while. there's 17 pages of images. I'd suggest you take the time to look at them all.

the whole site is real slow and many pages cant be accessed. 

http://www.adana.co.kr/sub51.asp

i've probably emailed the Korean embassy for all i know


----------



## George Farmer (21 Nov 2009)

Thanks, Mark!   

ADA probably won't mind you editing (re-sizing) and embedding their images on here but it's better safe than sorry.

Hopefully you'll get a positive response soon. 

The Korean's have one of the fastest broadband connections in the world, so they're not bothered about large files!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Nov 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hopefully you'll get a positive response soon.
> Thanks, Mark!
> 
> ADA probably won't mind you editing (re-sizing) and embedding their images on here but it's better safe than sorry.
> ...



i think actually, it's ADA i've mailed. so if there english is ok they should reply. this is the dude i mailed

swada@chol.com <swada@chol.com>


----------



## viktorlantos (21 Nov 2009)

every year ADA organize an event (seminar) for their distributors. we missed this year, but this is one of the most interesting event that i have seen in planted aquarium stuffs.

the images you pasted in is one of the earlier event.

the seminars are usually a few days long and happens right after the ADA IAPLC event.
just imagine a few days in the NA Gallery. Amano drives you trought on their tank the first day. 
Then the upcoming days he teach you how to install a planted tank from zero. this year they built 2 great tanks.
attenders also learn how to maintain the tanks. actually they had to do all of them in a day. trimming, WC, glass replacement. they have an iwagumi competition too. Nice to see how country dealers racing with each other.   

And one day dedicated to the pro photographing. Mark you would enjoy this part i am sure  just like we all.
This year they photographed a giant tank in the gallery. Added 5 lamps above the tank guess each with 1000 watt. black frame and graded background to have the right shot. And at the end Amano photographed the tank with his spec machine. The result..... god trully amazing. 
http://naacademy.pl/Galerie/JAPAN-2009- ... ?photo=393

So the seminars helps to distributors to have an overview on the pro tanks. got many greaat tips from the master, they get a certificate after fay days and their officially belong to the ADA family. With an Amano Design Group t-shirt.

this year a polland ADA Dealer NAAcademy did a great photo tour on the seminars:
http://naacademy.pl/Galerie/JAPAN-2009- ... 10,450.htm

one of the tank they built. on day one:   
http://naacademy.pl/Galerie/JAPAN-2009- ... ?photo=358

other on day 1:
http://naacademy.pl/Galerie/JAPAN-2009- ... ?photo=192

since this is really an internal event you can see many photos here which is never published before. and of course the gallery when it is closed and under maintenance....

i was shocked by the thousands of photos. even for a skilled aquascaper there are many great shot to analyze. sso have a beer and enjoy   

i'll be there next year for sure.

Thanks to the photos NAAcademy.


----------



## viktorlantos (21 Nov 2009)

Mark, the ADA photos are great just checked them.

the internet conection is super slow.

for those who like to keep these photos in local there are tools like webzip which download them all.
only for yourself please.


----------



## samc (21 Nov 2009)

just looked through them all  

such inspiring pictures. 

thanks alot mark. well kinda.....i wanna rescape my tank now   i have a few ideas anyway


----------

